# Bacon flavor Experiment



## John_D (Jun 11, 2019)

Well the test of all kinds of flavors continues.

Test batches today , using pork loin Rib cut ( canadian bacon ) 5 hours cold smoke using Applewood , now it's into the fridge to setup before slicing tomorrow, it was 1KG Dill pickle , 1Kg Coffee , 1.5KG Maple Syrup and Crushed Black Peppercorn.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 11, 2019)

Good looking CB! Interesting flavor combination there let us know how it turns out


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 11, 2019)

Geez!  That looks awesome.  I love your choice of ingredients.  Make sure to post pics of the slices!  Nice job!


----------



## John_D (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks guy's, will upload Pics when I slice them, busy schedule tomorrow with design and layout of a brand new smoker build in backyard.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 11, 2019)

Pickle bacon...

Alright I'm in for the ride!


----------



## John_D (Jun 11, 2019)

Could be a bumpy ride.....LMAO


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 11, 2019)

John_D said:


> Could be a bumpy ride.....LMAO



Well...just eat the results to hide the truth as Sonny would have us do!


----------

